# Saw a old friend today- he commented on the Boat Parade



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

He drove today from Ray ND to Grand Forks & said he could not believe the Minn. & other out of state plates pulling Duck Boats down Hwy 2 

He is a avid hunter & Farmer back there - But had never been on the road the friday before opener before. I told him it has always been that way - but it has increased every year.

I told him it is like that for the opener & then the Minn. Education convention - then Wisconsin has theirs - so for at least 3 weekends it is wall to wall boat & field hunters where ever you can freelance hunt near Lakota - DL - Rugby - Minot - & even Williston

It must be the same across I 94 ??? - I really do wonder the % of harvest is done these 4 weeks ??? & how it really affects the resource ??? - Is it any wonder the birds don't want to come down here (migrators) - until forced to & then push thru to SD where there is far less waterfowl hunters. & now we are maximumizing the harvest of our local ducks.

Sure open water has to play into this - But as small waters freeze up in ND. The ducks usually feed in corn fields near bigger waters & those are heavily hunted & easy pickens for the lucky few that get one of those fields.

Can't be good for the Resources or Residents Hunters of ND :eyeroll:

Well anyway - I just thought I'd report how shocked a western ND Farmer was traveling across ND on this Friday before opener. I think he has a new appreciation to what is happening across ND & can see the need to better manage all this.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

It is what I have been trying to tell the people in other threads. NoDak is the DESTINATION and now that Southerners have found out about it look for the rental car/truck parade from the airports. You have no idea what is getting ready to transpire in your beloved state. What you are seeing now is just a pittance compared to 3 years from now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

SCHUNTER,

I must say that when I read some of your posts I don't know where your coming from or what your purpose is. I don't know if your trying to stir the pot or if your trying to give good advice and just don't know how to do it the right way. But I do agree with you about ND being a hot spot and people are starting to figure that out and they are trying to get their very own piece of the resource. I won't deny that is why I put in for a special duty assignment to get to ND. ND is where it is at for waterfowling in my opinion. I think magazines and the internet have opened that flood gate. I however will do it on my own. I have the skills. If I get an invite I will take it. If not I know the birds will still fall. I personally feel that if people would just leave their money in their pockets (except for spending it in hotels and local restaurants) and share the land so to speak that not too much would change. However people have to be a bunch of selfish bastards and buy all the land so no one else can use it or so they can make a buck.

I have read a lot of these G/O say they don't make much money doing what they do and that they are doing it only to help their fellow hunters. That to me is the biggest crock pot of **** I have ever heard. How can you be helping other hunters by screwing the other hunters.

I feel Mavericks pain about loosing the spots he shot his first birds at. I have had the same happen. Some selfish guide had to have it all to himself. I have some very hard feelings towards guides. I think with today's resources you can freelance. Even the handicapped or the elderly should be able to find someone to hunt with these days with all the trade a hunts and stuff. I would not hesitate to take someone out. I have been on the outside looking in and I have felt that pain and I know it sucks and I don't think someone should have to pay to play.

I can't speak for the people of ND but what I get out of what I read is that NR are very welcome. Just don't be game hogs, put a little effort in finding the birds, and respect the land owners properties. I read post after post of NRs asking where are the birds. Do a little work. Drive a 100 miles. Spend some money on some gas. Stop in the local mom and pop store, buy a soda and a sandwhich and in the process ask you probably would get help.

It is just like the hunting partner issue. Everyone wants to shoot the birds and get the nice picture as long as they don't have to deal with any of the other a$$ pain.

FI till I Die :beer:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Amen. I am not in the least interested in stirring this or any other pot. I guess the honesty just breezes past some or maybe my style just sucks.

The money is going to start changing things drastically. When we see 3 guys killing 100 plus ducks over the limit and being only charged $3,000 apiece you can see that the "powers that be" are already thinking about the out of state dollars.

Watch and see if I am not correct. The people are learning that NoDak is IT for mallards. After the lands are all leased up and the ducks are all shot out (make no mistake it will happen) we will be on to other hunting grounds. I guess I am trying to tell you to protect what you have unlike all the other grounds below you. They never thought that they would see empty skies either.


----------



## Jason Schwartzenberger (Sep 16, 2003)

when field and stream prints a cover story on "Our Last Best Place" (I think it was last year) then goes on to explain how to pothole hunt for ducks in North Dakota and explains that you can trespass on non posted lands. what do you expect to happen. caravan of boat trailers


----------



## heyblue52 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Jason, I'm not sure how one can "trespass on non posted lands" but maybe in ND that's possible. I thought that in order to "trespass" one had to first be legally prohibited from entering the land in question. My mistake.

While I am admittedly an NR, who is rather new to ND, I can say that I have really enjoyed the experience...not for just the waterfowl but for the tremendous upland bird hunting, why do I not hear the NR outcry realetd to upland bird hunters too. To me, the waterfowl is just a bonus.

I am not sure what all that conflict is about...do the ND resident hunters just not want any NR to hunt there so they can keep it all for themselves or do they think the NR hunters are causing damage to the game populations that resident hunters are not causing? Or... is it that they are ooosing the privileges of hunting, or as you put it "trespassing" on non-posted land, because the "North Dakota Resident Landowner" has leased the hunting rights to another "North Dakota Resident Outfitter/Guide" who makes a living to support his "North Dakota Resident Family" by marketing the hunting rights to some Non-Resident Hunters? I really suspect that the NR controversy is fueled by residents who are afraid, not for the wildlife, but for loosing their old favorite hunting grounds.

Obviously the revenue issues are going to be considered by the legislature, as they should be. It is their responsibility to enact laws and regulations that are in the best interest of their constituents. A tremendous revenue source will be lost if the restrictions on NR hunting are increased, not only to the land owners personally but also to the State as a whole. Much of the NR money goes into the state coffers to fund other programs as well. And lets not forget that revenue that would be lost by the North Dakota Resident resturant, motel gas station owners.

Now... if the resident hunters would all agree to pay much higher hunting license fees and to pay the landowners for the hunting rights, rather than having free access to their lands, the economic issues could be avoided. Now as far as the "public lands" are concerned... if they are federally funded and managed lands, they belong to all Americans...not just North Dakota Residents. As such...the waterfowl there do not belong to the ND resident hunters.

Lets get down to the real issues here...ND Resident Hunters have a beautiful game-rich environment that they do want to share with *anyone*...especially a non resident. But they also do not want to pay extra for that right.

Well I'm coming anyway and I intend to enjoy North Dakota again this year, just as I have in the past. I will again obey the laws and will again respect the residents and their beautiful state. But most of all I will respect the wonders of God's gift to all and give thanks for everything that He has given me and to the residents for North Dakota.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

hb52, welcome to the site. The answer to your qustions and points can be found in about 50 threads that have been ground to a bloody pulp here over the past couple years. Go back and read some of them if you wish. Suffice it to say, many of us who favor restrictions do not consider ourselves hoggy and would like to keep ND hunting in a state that will encourage us to remain here year round and you to travel thousands of miles to visit for a few days. There are much larger economics at play than the factors you've identified.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

But thanks for identifying the major problems.....now I understand. Read some past posts before you pass judgement....you'll find some of your statemets are not too accurate.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

HeyBlue, I lived in Cola town while going to Carolina. What is happening in 5 points these days? Are you headed up to NoDak to whack some duck *** this year?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Monday Jones and I talked to a guy from Arkansas who bought a farm here. Its coming. I have begun to look for land as I am trying to locate myself and girlfriend to Bismarck after Graduation. Her family is from Dickinson but emplyoment isnt the best there. I dont mind the parade as long as I am hanging the posted signs. :beer: :eyeroll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Thats right blakey, land, bismarck, YEAH!! Hell I'll patrol it for free with the Pistol Grip if its still around....


----------



## oldscout (Oct 9, 2003)

A few comments from a MN NR hunter. I have hunted the state since 1976. Have only come out once in 01&02 and skipping this year for many of the same reasons ND residents complain about. Too much pressure, too much posted land. I have hunted far more of ND than most residents and have enjoyed the places, the people and the sport.

Here's a handful of observations.

45,000 ND buy fishing licenses in MN. About 12,000 MN buy waterfowl licenses in ND. The ND fishermen are one backlash away from finding license costs soaring, time to fish limited and maybe some other mickey mouse stuff.

Why don't you guys get your legislature to just put a realistic cap on NR hunters like SD and quit the baby whining rules orientated nonsense. I know the tourist industry will whine--I used to own hotels there and there is a October difference in lodging, eateries and gas stations. Still limiting NR to 15,000 or so won't make much difference in the big picture. Hell it was only about 5,500 NR license sold in 1991.

A couple of other thoughts. From 1988 through 2001 I paid over $200,000 a year in ND property taxes and employed over 150 state residents in four cities. My brother and I own farmland near Michigan, Lakota and Edmore.

None of this land is posted and is routinely hunted by ND residents. Last year at mid-October when we came out it was pretty shot out.

Considering that so many ND residence apparantly consider me to be such a dumbXss, and so intrusive, perhaps we will join the posting parade and keep our little slice of waterfowl heaven to ourselves.

This begger your neighbor approach is pretty short sighted.

The rich public lands base in your beautiful state is overwhelmingly the result of the importation of funds from other states. Now you've got the public lands and they are there to stay. At least take the time to remember that if not for hunters on a National scale there would be a lot less public land in ND.

One posting on this site commented that different hunting styles persist in different areas of the country. Most ND residents would probably drown trying to figure out lay-out boat hunting in big water. A lot of ND hunting style info and local protocol could be delivered in the license process. Organizations like DU could help explain "local" methods (whether ND or Arkansas) instead of just publishing how great the hunting is. Lastly the antis are out to get us everywhere. Hunters and firearms users had better figure out how to stick together with fishermen and the few remaining trappers. Less than ten per cent of Americans hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Organizations like DU could help explain "local" methods (whether ND or Arkansas) instead of just publishing how great the hunting is.


That's a good idea.



Blake Hermel said:


> I have begun to look for land as I am trying to locate myself and girlfriend to Bismarck after Graduation.


Blake, I'm already there buddy. Moving to Bismarck next May.... Closer to Washburn, where I want to live.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Hustad,
I heard that you might be moving out that way. It's true now? You might see me out that direction some time down the road. We will see what the Mrs. wants to do after school. But I could be pretty happy in Bismarck. Fishing and hunting 5 miles outside my house.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My fiance took a job at the hospital, and it looks as if I'll be able to work my current job out of Bis. so it all looks good. Now if I can just find a house on the river we're set.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

chris is she a nurse?
mine is... I love how easy it is to relocate people in the medical profession. She wants to go to Boise for a few years, but I dont want to use raffia and hunt those green lawns out there. So I said Bismarck is my top choice. We'll see. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pharmacist...she'll be working in the hospital and in retail.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Chris you sure must know how to pick them. I have been saying all along that all I need to do is find a pharmacist or a docter as a wife. More bonus points that she wants to live in Bismarck. Lucky guy!! :beer:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Your parade was nothing like the caravan they saw in MN in mid May coming from the west, your friend would have be very impressed!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats chris on the move to bismarck, should be some good hunting out there. Hopefully i can persuade my gf pharmacist to move out that way one of these fine days. Then i can retire at 25 :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

hey lets all retire at 30 and make our wives by our decoys/blinds/gas, etc! Then we can all open a lodge in Washburn... I like this idea :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Blake, i do believe you have stumbled upon one hell of an idea


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Blake Hermel said:


> hey lets all retire at 30 and make our wives by our decoys/blinds/gas, etc! Then we can all open a lodge in Washburn... I like this idea :beer:


So where do we sign up???


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm in. By the way my gf is going to be a Pharmacist as well. I think it would be much smarter to open a pharmacy myself. Although a lodge could be fun too. I always wanted to open a bar too. Kind of fits my personality. :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

You guys might want to make those gf pharmacist, wife pharmacist pretty quick. I think the rest of us are on to a good thing!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hell, my fiances gonna be a rad-tech! We could get our women together and open our own healthcare facility! We would rake on that deal.

I would love to call bismarck home.

-smalls


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Mrs. Cootkiller is a nurse but I think we will stay up here in our waterfowl heaven and she can just take care of me. I love those scrubs, there so damn sexy.

cootkiller :beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

My wife is finishing schooling to be a nurse, works at Deadcenter, I mean Med-Center now as a NA.

Isn't there anyone original out there whose wife/gf works in another industry? Coal Miner, Construction Flagger, professional wrestler, etc?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

professional dancer, hooters waitress, thong quality control?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well being the intelligient sportsmen that we all are(probably should say "that some of us are") , we know how to pick the women in the right professions. :beer: :beer: :beer: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My wife's a teacher ...and a damn good one!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

so how exactly do i get my wife to work in thong quality control? maybe i should tour the company first!!! My wife is currently a teacher. There is something about bankers and teachers....we must have compatability...i know many just like us. Wierd.


----------

